# Record at this time only



## Videodrome (Jun 20, 2008)

Come on Tivo, fix this issue. I dont need 3 of the same records of the same program. This should be a top priority.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

Videodrome said:


> Come on Tivo, fix this issue. I dont need 3 of the same records of the same program. This should be a top priority.


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

He is complaining about shows with bad guide data. Unfortunately short of making the DVR clairvoyant so that it can read the minds of the folks at Comedy Central, or wherever, there is little TiVo can do. He should try the "Tupper method".


----------



## jbernardis (Oct 22, 2003)

CuriousMark said:


> Unfortunately short of making the DVR clairvoyant ...


Actually I'd like to see that - a clairvoyant tivo would be great


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

jbernardis said:


> Actually I'd like to see that - a clairvoyant tivo would be great


I wrote a script named mindread.tcl for my Series 1 years back, but in the case of most television programming execs it kept coming back with error 2 (MIND_NOT_FOUND).


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Already have it.
It's called manual recording.


----------



## Quaro (Sep 14, 2004)

CuriousMark said:


> He is complaining about shows with bad guide data. Unfortunately short of making the DVR clairvoyant so that it can read the minds of the folks at Comedy Central, or wherever, there is little TiVo can do. He should try the "Tupper method".


It's worse than that though -- right now the Daily Show is new, but the guide data is showing generic. Tupper Method fails miserably and you get nothing. Back to manual recordings like my VCR from 20 ago. Why am I paying for crap guide data?

For that matter, it shouldn't be too hard to have the Tivo understand TV show basics. Like you only need to record the Daily Show once in a 24 hour block. Not exactly the most complicated rule. This is what we have computers for.


----------



## jbernardis (Oct 22, 2003)

Quaro said:


> For that matter, it shouldn't be too hard to have the Tivo understand TV show basics. Like you only need to record the Daily Show once in a 24 hour block. Not exactly the most complicated rule. This is what we have computers for.


I don't know about the daily show, but many shows run marathons. This breaks your simple rule above. When there are 12 Mythbusters on in a row, I want all 12 recorded, not just 1 of them.


----------



## Quaro (Sep 14, 2004)

As long as they had the guide info, it would get them. The rule only applies to shows with the same generic description. It could also be checkbox on a season pass or whatever.


----------



## Videodrome (Jun 20, 2008)

steve614 said:


> Already have it.
> It's called manual recording.


So cancel service, and use a Sony DVR ? Hmm not a bad idea.


----------



## Videodrome (Jun 20, 2008)

jbernardis said:


> I don't know about the daily show, but many shows run marathons. This breaks your simple rule above. When there are 12 Mythbusters on in a row, I want all 12 recorded, not just 1 of them.


Well basically it would be dont record more then 1 a day, unless there is program information showing , its an episode not yet recorded. Replay never had a problem with this , ever.


----------

